# Mystery Ranch NICE 6500 Pack



## divie (Dec 12, 2014)

Mystery Ranch NICE 6500. I have had this pack for 5 years. I use it one to two times a year during hunting season. I have used this pack from overnighters to 7 day trips. I have only been lucky enough to haul one deer out on my back with this pack. Please check out the link below. It will take you to the Mystery Ranch website for all the specs.

This is would be a great gift for the serious back-country hunter or like me the one to two hunting trips a year kind a guy.

I will include a picture of my pack loaded with my camp and a boned out deer I shot this year on the muzzy hunt. Pack weighed just over 100 lbs. The pack handled the weight like a champ.

The waist belt is a Medium 35″-38″. Asking $400. OBO

Thanks!

divie
801-400-1424

http://www.mysteryranch.com/hunting/hunting-expedition-packs/nice-6500-pack


----------

